
Scientists find brain center that 'profoundly' shuts down pain - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/05/200518145008.htm
======
magicalhippo
> Somewhat unexpectedly, this brain center turns pain off, not on. It's
> located in an area where few people would have thought to look for an anti-
> pain center, the amygdala, which is often considered the home of negative
> emotions and responses, like the fight or flight response and general
> anxiety.

I dunno, seems quite a sane thing to have, and seems like a quite reasonable
place to have it. For example, I imagine not getting overwhelmed by pain is a
good thing when you're trying to get away from the lions nibbling at your hind
leg.

So what makes it unexpected, and why is it unexpected that the fight or flight
response center is control of such a powerful survival tool?

------
ThalesX
I think this kind of technology would have an amazing impact on palliative
care. A lot of people end up suffering in the last days, weeks, months of
their lives, and, with some types of disease, easing out the patient with as
little pain as possible is the best we can hope for.

